# Young singer



## sodapop0374 (Apr 10, 2015)

If you're into supporting the next generation of opera singers take a look at this! I need to get between what I earn at my job and what you can donate $1,100 in order to sing Suor Angelica in Rome. Opera is fabulous, and so are you. Please consider taking a look, especially if somebody helped you out financially when you were a young professional. Pay it forward, folks, and I will too 
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1086191144/operafestival-di-roma﻿


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Didn't you leave out a rather important part of your quest? Where is a sample of your singing?
Going to you-tube shows me one thing. And chopping an apple in half ain't gonna cut it.
So ... I PASS!


----------



## sodapop0374 (Apr 10, 2015)

You're right! Here is a soundcloud link for my undergraduate recital 

__
https://soundcloud.com/romangirl0374%2Fsets


----------

